# Why is my puppy so itchy?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

DogSpeak: Scratching, translated - Dogtime

read this

not saying this is it but food for thought


----------



## Tipz (Aug 10, 2016)

Wow, yeah that kind of makes sense too! perhaps that has something to do with it. I kind of want to learn more about that view now~


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Dogs are more itchy in winter, especially with electric heat. When you start heating less, the itchiness should go away on its own.

It could also be the shampoo, in combinaison with the heat, or not. Try using oatmeal shampoo. 

My dog is itching more these days, I tried a new shampoo and it made his hair an ugly mess and gave him dry skin.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

When you bath him makes sure you rinse the shampoo out REALLY WELL, and don't have the water too warm. Pat (don't rub) with a towel to remove moisture and then apply a diluted conditioner and massage it in, don't rinse it out just pat excess with a towel. Mysticrealm suggested leaving the conditioner in to me awhile ago and it's made a big difference.


----------



## Tipz (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks all, I've made sure to use a very gentle shampoo as well as use conditioner. I'm actually a dog groomer so I've got lots of experience in bathing/drying and grooming techniques.
I'm not trying to sound like a jerk, I just am quite confident it's not a shampoo problem and that his skin is very healthy looking


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My last dog, a Scottie, had terrible allergies. He scratched constantly as a puppy. It was his soundtrack, not an occasional reaction to stress. We took him to a vet dermatologist and his treatment was an unqualified success. I hope your puppy doesn't have allergies and it's just a temporary self-soothing tic. Keep us updated.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have to run a humidifier in the winter months for Cayenne, vet recommended and it really worked


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

In the first week or two that we had Monty he was incredibly itchy. Food, shampoos, the shelter, the environment in general... There were so many changes in that short period of time that it could have been anything, including stress. We did 101 things but after all, I pretty sure it was just a question of time. I wouldn't worry about it too much at the very beginning, particularly if you trust what the breeder is telling you. If it hasn't subsided in the next week or so, or if he starts doing damage with his itching, then it might be time to worry.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I would add some fish oil to his food. I use human-grade fish oil capsules (1200 mg). You can also try adding a little coconut oil, but not at the same time as the fish oil, and more gradually.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I add a little coconut oil to Asta's food and it seems to have really helped with his coat (and his itching)


----------

